# Acidic Honey



## Carolina-Family-Farm (Aug 2, 2005)

Three questions.

How much treated honey are we talking about?

What is the price of the treated honey?

Does he plan to tell the customer about the limestone treatment?


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Q. How much treated honey are we talking about?
A. He has about 50 pounds.

Q. What is the price of the treated honey?
A. $3.00 per pound.

Q. Does he plan to tell the customer about the limestone treatment?
A. He was going to label the honey as limestone filted honey and use it as a marketing tool.

This may be a moot question. The one bottle he treated with baking soda has remained fairly active in the production of CO2 bubbles. I am not sure if limestone would not have the same effect. It may take weeks to get all the bubbles out.

[ November 03, 2006, 04:05 AM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

Treating with baking soda is NOT calcium carbonate, but sodium bicarbonate. (Soda = Sodium)

I don't think too many people want sodium enriched honey.

One potential problem is that you will be reducing one of the properties of honey that helps it keep without spoiling. Low pH inhibits a lot of bacterial. The honey may still keep well because of it's high osmotic potential, but it will be more sensetive to moisture content.

The limestone process you're talking about is uncontrolled. Depending on conditions, it may under-neutralize, or over-neutralize (push to the basic side). You could reproducibly raise the pH, but it would require a titration to determine the end point.


----------



## Carolina-Family-Farm (Aug 2, 2005)

Well I don't see an issue here.
1. He's not over charging.
2. It's not a major amount.
3. He's being honest about the treatment.
4. And the best part is he's really applied his time and efforts to resolve the product issues for his customers.

Personally I wouldn't want honey that has had any type of treatments outside of filtering. 

However if your son will ship 20lbs of the (untreated) high acid honey he has a sale waiting on him.

PM me an address so I can forward the allowance uhhh payment


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I will check with him. He has been selling honey like crazy. He is known as the bee man at school. The teachers and the kids really like the label. He had one teacher buy 20 12 ounce bottles to give as Christmas gifts. Check out the label. I got the custom fonts for the rest of the label. http://members.cox.net/wsamplesis/HoneyLabel/Label.jpg 

We are going to get some ph test strips and check the regular honey and the bottle he treated. He hasn't treated any other honey. It is bubble city. 

[ November 03, 2006, 08:42 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Naw--leave it alone. Unadulterated honey is the value. Your son may not want to make mead but someone would find it perfect. Mix this batch with some other-or just feed it back to the bees. 
Peace


----------

